# keep repair under false floor



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

I recently purchased a 13' river hawk duck boat model (has a false floor and no center box). It has a crack about 4-6 in long along the keel on the underside towards the front of the boat. The crack is pretty deep so I want to cut the fiberglass out and repair. I have done this once before with another boat, so I know how to work with the fiberglass. I know you are suppose to patch the inside and out for the most strength. However, I don't know how to do this without cutting through the false floor and don't really want to do that. If I lay enough layers of cloth on the outside portion of repair will that hold? Also, is epoxy resin better to use than polyester? I plan on applying gator glide to the underside once all the repairs are made. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Large enough prepped contact area with epoxy resin and glass fabric
ought to be as strong as the original polyester resin hull. Won't be pretty though.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> I recently purchased a 13' river hawk duck boat model (has a false floor and no center box).  It has a crack about 4-6 in long along the keel on the underside towards the front of the boat.  The crack is pretty deep so I want to cut the fiberglass out and repair.  I have done this once before with another boat, so I know how to work with the fiberglass.  I know you are suppose to patch the inside and out for the most strength.  However, I don't know how to do this without cutting through the false floor and don't really want to do that.  If I lay enough layers of cloth on the outside portion of repair will that hold?  Also, is epoxy resin better to use than polyester? I plan on applying gator glide to the underside once all the repairs are made.  Thanks in advance for the help.



the repair done that way,may look ok - but,i would never trust it...

if you're going to take the time to repair it,do it the best way you possibly can.

me,i would cut out what i needed to,and make the repair,the propper "accepted" way - which would be to glass it both inside and outside - that way the repair is structually sound.

epoxy provides a much stronger bond than polyester based resins - epoxy is also waterproof,unlike polyester based resins...


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like epoxy resin is the way to go. Should I use cloth or mat? I may suck it up and cut the false floor for the repair then refiberglass that. Might be an excuse to put hydroturf down on top of that. ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

When using epoxy, mat is not recommended.
The bonding agent that holds the mat together is designed to dissolve in polyester resin.
That means the fiberglass needed for epoxy, is a woven or stitched material.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the help, I'm sure you get tired of seeing similar questions, but you have been a big help with my past boat and this one. One last question I have is if I cut a small square in the false floor to reach the crack underneath, when I repair the false floor do I just place the square back in and then lay a couple layers of fiberglass over it? There is a gap between the false floor and the actual hull bottom to allow water to drain back.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well change of plans. I Just realized the crack is directly under the front seat. I was debating removing the front seat and mounting a cooler/seat there anyway. Now I may have an excuse. After removing the seat, I will inspect the false floor. As previously mentioned I assume after I remove the seat I should cut the square in the false floor, remove, then replace and refiberglass? Also, I know removing seats in these river hawks and gheenoes can compromise hull strength and flotation. Since the boat has a false floor, if I leave a couple inches of the seat on the sides down to the floor and have the false floor down the middle, will that be enough structural stability? Also, if I remove the seat/flotation and replace with a mounted cooler, will that act as enough replacement foam if the boat were to fill up with water? Thanks again for all the help, and sorry for the long thread.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Need to see pictures of what y'er dealin' with...


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

About those pictures.... I have uploaded them before, but now I can't figure out how. I can email them, but can't seem to upload them.


----------

